# Good trim work Tools



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to go back and start doing trim work ie: Crown, window trim, floor trim etc:
I'm looking to buy some new tools. HD has some sales on stuff.
I'm looking at the Ridgid 12" CMS with Lazer for $269 It seems to be a farily solid piece for that price. I'd like a slider, but for double the price and what I need to use it for, dosen't seem worth the money. The other thing I'm looking at is a Porter Cable 3 nailer/compressor kit for $299 150maxpsi, 6 gallon tank, comes with brad nailer, finish nailer and narrow crown stapler.
Any thoughts on this equipment...good/bad?
I need a good stand for the CMS and such..the 12" may be overkill for trim, but I don't want to limit it to just that.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

The 12" slider is nice, but it weighs a ton. If you've got to unload and load everyday it sucks. Rockler.com has a Porter Cable finish nailer and brad nailer combo for $170, or you can get it at the store if you have one nearby.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, the 12" slider is nice....but costs twice as much. The non slider is not unheavy at 50lbs. But seems to be a good piece of gear. The Porter Cable stuff...is missing the the Crown stapler....plus if you buy over $600 worth of stuff..you get 125 off....so seems to be a good deal.


----------



## Shaftoe (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, those PC combo's. You get what you pay for. The guns are sub-standard at best, and the compresser is deafening. If you're just starting out it's probably the way to go, but if you're going to be using it day in and day out, then expect to be replacing it in a few months. 

The SCMS is twice the price, but the cut is going to be better, if only because there is less motor vibration (because it's belt driven) and probably worth the cost if you're going to try and make a living.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I figured that the guns were not real great.....but THAT bad?
I need to run thru at least 20 houses with this set up. 12 windows, crown and such. I can deal with the compressor noise..but if the guns are junk...thats not going to work. DeWalt has the same thing..combo kit...but once again if the guns are junk..then no reason to buy them.
The Ridgid 12" CMS I thought was a good piece of gear. Didn't know that the big buck stuff was run on belts?......


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

The problem with me is I haven't bought tools in a long time....I've been a PM for too long. Hell to cut molding we had somthing called a miter box.(7 dollor piece of wood)..LOL...used a hand saw, and used a hammer.with a punch...LOL
So gun quality is not something I know....


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

As far as stands go, you can't beat the Ryobi for price. Good solid piece and easy portability too. Here in Toronto it sells for $129.
I love my PC brad nailer, I've also got a Bostich. Check out this months issue of Fine Homebuilding magazine, there's a great comparison of finishing nailers.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

It's been mentioned already. For doing crown molding - I find that a sliding compound is more useful than just a compound. The Porter cable combo nailers with compressor is also a good bargain.

Also, check out some of the handy tools from this supplier:

http://www.collinstool.com/base.php?page=tools.htm


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Slider, period. (*Makita or Bosch*) Mounted on a Ridgid stand


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

If you can muster a few more bucks, I would recommend the bosch 10'' slider. A real sweet piece of tool. Do some research on the net, also check out fine home building article on compound saws, it won the choice awards. I have one and love like a fat kid loves cake!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Project53 said:


> Yeah I figured that the guns were not real great.....but THAT bad?
> I need to run thru at least 20 houses with this set up. 12 windows, crown and such. I can deal with the compressor noise..but if the guns are junk...thats not going to work. DeWalt has the same thing..combo kit...but once again if the guns are junk..then no reason to buy them.
> The Ridgid 12" CMS I thought was a good piece of gear. Didn't know that the big buck stuff was run on belts?......


PC makes some good power tools but their air tools are not that great. Spend the extra money for a good miter saw, your miters are a test of your ability don't let a crappy tool handicap you. Stay away from the pawn shops, no need to buy our stolen tools.

Makita SCMS:thumbsup:


----------



## Krazy Johnni (Jan 25, 2007)

Project53 I think your tool selections will out fine for the type of work your going to be doing. A 12" compound miter gives you the ability to cut large crown with it sitting in it's natural position which I find easier than cutting it flat like you have to with a sliding compound miter saw. Plus sliders require more room behind the saw to operate which can be a problem in smaller home's that's whats makes the 12" compound miter a good one saw for everything tool. Porter Cable tool's are used and liked by a lot of people in the trade so I can't see why they wouldn't do the same for you. As for a saw stand my favorite is still a piece of plywood with some folding table legs along with a couple of plywood fence's to support long material which most of the factory built stands don't do very well and best of all it costs Pennie's to build. The one tool that I think is more important than all the other's for finishing though is a good quality, sharp, block plane.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

The Porter compressor in that 3 pc set is loud. Not too bad, but loud. The quality is hit or miss, I've been through a few (they're cheap cost wise) and you get what you pay for.

The guns are OK as well. They work, don't jam much, but ergonomics on them are not the best.

Saw wise, the 12" slider is the most versatile. They are heavier, but when you get into big wide trim, its good. I cut crown raised and flat on my 12 scms.

Stands, I've seen the others and played with 'em a bit. I prefer the fit finish and size of the Dewalt stand.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the Ridgid should work OK for what I need. I just don't have the budget for a slider. I have too many tools to buy. Over the years my son has borrowed(on the perment type basis..LOL) almost all my tools, even down to my squares and levels.
I was in Lowes yesterday...kind of a kid in a candy store thing..LOL
I could have blown over 3K easy....but since I really have like a $1200 budget right now. I have to price shop, and really just go in there with a list of what I REALLY need...not what I want, if you know what i mean.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont know if HD is still doing it but if you bought a ridgid miter saw you could get the stand for $50! And you cant beat that ridgid msuv stand. It is worth the price even at full price of $149.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

That would be a nice deal on the stand, but I didn't see that listed. I think there just doing instant money off right now, depending on what you spend. But lowes is giving 15% of all tools. Its really a toss up. You really have to go between the 2 and price shop. I have about a month to price shop and get everything I need. Problem is I need about everything..LOL
Thought i still had my sawzall...just went out and looked for it..nope!
So I have to go out and buy everything from a Jigsaw on up...LOL


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

The rigid miter saw is a pile.

12" blades walk and leave gaps so you only want to use a 12" if your stock is too large for a 10"

Hitachi, Bosch, or Makita Miter saws are a superior choice to Rigid and priced comparably to it.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have an older DeWalt slider and the only complaint I have about it is that the motors have burned out 3 times. They replaced 2 for free, third I had to buy.

I really like the Stabila levels.

And if you are looking for cordless drill drivers, that little white makita looks very cool except the battery amp on it is the "homeowner" edition (1.5 Ah compared to 3.0 for the "pro")


----------



## Krazy Johnni (Jan 25, 2007)

I think the attitude of only buying a tool when you need it not when you think your going to have a use for it in the near future ends up saving you even more in the long run. The one place that you shouldn't skimp on is the blade for your minter saw buy a good quality one and it should last you a long time. The ones they give you with most saw's are just for decoration.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I dont know if HD is still doing it but if you bought a ridgid miter saw you could get the stand for $50! And you cant beat that ridgid msuv stand. It is worth the price even at full price of $149.


I agree, I believe the deal is still going on with the stand, I have it with the ridgid 12" scms, It is a very nice and heavy saw


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah good blades for the saw is a must. I think the stuff they put on there is just so you don't fell like your getting ripped off, with no blade at all...LOL
The PC compressor combo seems to be a good deal, but alot of people are saying it's very loud...altho I've never heard a "quiet" one persay.
Since this is all inside work....and if it's REALLY loud...yeah I could see it driving you nuts after a while. Dewalt has the same type combo kit, they had a twin-stack compressor, but to be honest, there guns seemed to be on the cheezy side. Does anybody really make a "quiet" compressor? Plus really..how loud is loud?....like if you run it for 15 min..everybody on the job is ready to kill you loud...LOL


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Rigid tools is not the company is used to be.....their plumbing tools were at one time the best in the world, now the wood working tools in my book are for home owners and do not stand up to every day use and abuse. Not a professional trade tool at all. And their vacums suck too:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well...theres a big NO on Ridgid tools. But then again there are people on here that say the Dewalt stuff has gone down hill...and only recomend Makita. To be honest I thought the build quality of the Ridgid CMS was as good as anybody elses. Plus there the only ones that are giving FREE parts for a "lifetime". Now of course that can be taken in two ways...yeah the thing breaks every 6months so you need that. Or they feel they have a good product that will stand up.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Speaking of blades....anyone have a brand they think is better, lasts longer...etc:
The Dewalts 12" 80T @$50 and 60T @ $40 would seem to fill the bill for trim work and some laminet floor cutting.


----------



## Shaftoe (Feb 9, 2007)

Project53 said:


> Yeah good blades for the saw is a must. I think the stuff they put on there is just so you don't fell like your getting ripped off, with no blade at all...LOL
> The PC compressor combo seems to be a good deal, but alot of people are saying it's very loud...altho I've never heard a "quiet" one persay.
> Since this is all inside work....and if it's REALLY loud...yeah I could see it driving you nuts after a while. Dewalt has the same type combo kit, they had a twin-stack compressor, but to be honest, there guns seemed to be on the cheezy side. Does anybody really make a "quiet" compressor? Plus really..how loud is loud?....like if you run it for 15 min..everybody on the job is ready to kill you loud...LOL



Loud means real loud, as in the compresser was shaking so bad it broke the brass tube from the motor to the tank. The gun jammed WAY too often for no apperent reason, and it had no quick release. The hose is stiff and has a memory, so you're always tripping on it. 

I bought one of these when I first started and thought I was ripped off. Of course that was seven-eight years ago, so they might have gotten better.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

well i am in the minority on the pc guns. i have a couple and they are great. i also have one paslode 16ga that isn't my favorite. i have good success with the bostitch, but when they all die i may go all senco. i don't know. i have a hodge podge of nailers. it would be strange to have all the same brand.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Bought this combo kit back when i started. Have done several trim/crown jobs with it so far, no complaints......compressor is a little loud, but for the price, i've lived with it!! 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=236551-354-CPACK3&lpage=none

And this is my miter saw
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=157783-67702-C12FDH&lpage=none :thumbup:


----------



## MRHH (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tools in my standard trim powertool setup...*

DeWalt 12" Double Compound Mitre Saw (80 tooth)
Hitachi 2 1/2" Angled Finish Nailer (15 Guage)
Bostitch 2" Brad Nailer (18 Guage)
Porter Cable Job Boss Compressor (need to swap for Rol-air eventually)
Bosch Corded JigSaw
Bosch 10" Table Saw (newer model) (porter cable razor 70 tooth blade)
Milwaukee 18V Cordless Hammer Drill/Driver
Corded DeWalt basic drill
DeWalt Palm Sander
Makita 3x18 Belt Sander

I think that's it...Between this and my hand tools, still have yet to find something that I can't tackle. Looking to purchase a pin-nailer. Of course, hand tools are plenty, but that's about it for power tools. Looking to pick up a slide compound mitre saw to have when the occassion calls for it.


----------



## jb3628 (Apr 2, 2007)

If you can afford a 12" slider get it. I bought a non-slider when I first started 7 yrs ago. Landed some jobs that a slider would have came in very handy, but made do. Purchased a Dewalt 12" slider last year and waalaa! Has cut closet building time almost in half... no more having to cut halfway thru and flip material over and finish cut. The Hitachi angled finish nailer w/air blower is the way to go. Anyway, what one person likes, another one hates. It's really just what you're comfortable with.
Good luck.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

For saw blades, I'm gonna stick my neck out here and say the japanese have undoubtedly the best steel in the world.

Matsu****a
Tenryu

Also I think Forrest and SystiMatic make nice blades

DeWalt, I had a mitre blade and had no complaints about it.


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the Dewalt slider / compound miter, nice tool when used with the Dewalt stand for trim. Never had a problem with my motor though, and I work it hard when framing.

Fman, where did you buy yours?

My buddy is a contractor as well, he has started switching over to Rigid, he says they are great tools and he has been using Makita and Bosh for some time, so he knows quality.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, there are no clear winners or losers here. Everybody has there favorites. I'll just have to make a comparision chart of each and go with the one that seems to work the best on paper. If I'm real lucky maybe I can get to at least turn on some of these compressors to see how loud they are. But that will probably not happen...LOL


----------



## MRHH (Sep 10, 2006)

*compressor...*

J-air is an excellent compressor for recovery time and quietness. Runs 3 guys trimming and barely hear it. Low amp start up. J-air was the original manufacturer of Emglo compressors before B&D/DeWalt bought them and sent the manufacturing to Mexico. I would recommend them any day.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My advice on compressors is to run them OUTSIDE the house... Maybe in the garage or the front yard. Then no one has to listen to them run. I keep mine in my trailer bolted to the floor.


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just came back from the DEPOT...I went there to REALLY.. look at the Ridgid12" CMS they had for $265...but they had a Ridgid 12" slider there for $499. Man, the table on this thing was REAL nice. Imo...It beats the Dewalt 12" slider they had for $629... The Ridgid must be 60lbs if it's an ounce.
I really can't afford $500 for the slider...but...I really have to think about this now.
I did check out the PC Compressor combo kit, The guns seem well balanced...maybe more to the point, fit my hand well and don't seem overly heavy. So I think thats pretty much a sale at $299.
If the compessor is really loud, I'll just deal with it until I can get a better compressor.
As far as blades go....I'm not sure that there are really that many companys that "REALLY" make the blades..meaning...only like 3 real companys make blades and everybody buys from them and puts there name on it.
In any case I'll just stick with the Dewalt 60 and 80. The 80 for molding, real wood and the 60 for Lam, MDF...stuff.

If I spend the money on the Slider CMS..I'll have to cut back on some other things, like a jig saw and circular saw. I supose I can go with a couple of pieces of Ryobi stuff..to make up the difference.
The jig only has to cutout counter tops for sinks...hopefully this stuff will last for 6months?????
I hate buying throw away tools.....but these 2 pieces will not be used that much(yeah ok, I say that now)...but the CMS will.


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

P53, ever tried the Diablo baldes? They are red, same a Freud. Thats all I use, they last me a long time and cut like a knife through butter.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

+1 for diablo blades...While I am not a trim carpenter I use diablo's only (unless I know some stuff is going to ruin a blade... then its the cheapest I can get by with) In my experiance with diablos they last 2 times as long as dewalt, and bosch blades. 

Of course I have heard that for trim and woodworking you cant beat a Forrest... But the diablos will do just fine unless you are working in $2 mil+ customs.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

IMHO the Makita 12" slider/ compound is one nice saw. I think its a lot smoother than the DeWalt. Its the one I use! I have had good luck with PC guns and compressors. I use them on a regular basis with no issues. 

A really nice gun I used was the DeWalt cordless finish nailer. A bit large for more intricate work, but great for long runs of crown or base. No compressor, hoses, and very quiet! 

Diablo blades are top notch.


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Diablo's sometimes come in a two pack, 1 rough, 1 finish at Home Cheapo. The price is almost half, when I see em, I by a couple, and they last me long enough to hit the next deal.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

I have PC and Hitachi that I've been using for at least ten years. A little maintenace now and then and they are both fine tools.


----------

